# obx exhaust system



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

what do you guys think of this? It looks like the corsa set up.

OBX Racing Exhaust System 05-06 Pontiac GTO 6.0L 2.5" | eBay


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

From the few threads I've seen about their headers, they seem like quality products. The only thing with exhaust is really the sound. Try and find some good sound clips because no catback/axle back is gonig to give the GTO any real HP gains. It is all about sound so find the one you like and get it.

I am also curious about the weight of the exhaust. My 05/06 JBA catback was MUCH lighter then the stock 05/06 catback.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Im going to keep looking for sound clips. Maybe the company selling the system will have some info and sound clips.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you do get one, be sure to post a review of how it looks, installs, sounds ,ect.

Also, don't forget to make the same thread here because its would be full of LOLz. My OBX Long Tube Header Install Thread with all the info you need... - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL, thanks for the link for that thread JP. I'm very new and do not browse as much, but after reading through it, it makes me never want to do business with certain people/business(es).(and i hope i won't need to)

anyway, i have never seen OBX in 1 7/8, do they make it? anyone?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

firebird said:


> LOL, thanks for the link for that thread JP. I'm very new and do not browse as much, but after reading through it, it makes me never want to do business with certain people/business(es).(and i hope i won't need to)
> 
> anyway, i have never seen OBX in 1 7/8, do they make it? anyone?


Hoenstly, if your putting down the kind of power that requires a 1 7/8 header chances are you have enough money for Kooks  I wasn't aware of OBX offering a 1 7/8 though.

I would buy their product for a budget build though.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i did not know either, but the guy in the link you posted states he bought them, and i just did some quick research and on obx site, it states that 04 gto are 1 7/8 primaries. but i need mids for 06.(i will have to get in touch and see if they can do some swapping on pipes) i have been looking at used 1 7/8 for a while, with no luck. people want way too much money. the least expensive new kooks 1 7/8 i found were $902 through brute speed with free shipping.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Link for the 1 7/8? All I've seen are the JBA and SLP knock offs.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

link to obx, i have yet to see anyone selling them. near future perhaps, maybe these are still in development and won't have any rubbing issues that kooks has/d 
anyway, sent an email to those guys, we'll see what they say.
Product Name - OBX Racing Sports


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I may be wrong but from the pic it looks like the SLP 1 3/4 tubes










Would be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

found this. sounds kinda quiet.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

gotta response from obx saying to check back with them in 2 to 3 months. i would assume they are working on 1 7/8, they would be dumb not to. i see jba LT thread, and i have seen them on ebay for about a month maybe. 1 3/4 i would assume for the jba Lts.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

firebird said:


> gotta response from obx saying to check back with them in 2 to 3 months. i would assume they are working on 1 7/8, they would be dumb not to. i see jba LT thread, and i have seen them on ebay for about a month maybe. 1 3/4 i would assume for the jba Lts.


At the other forum, one of Pertronix/JBA's employees gave more details on the 1 3/4" one. No HP numbers though.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone actually purchased the obx headers yet?


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's interesting to see people on this board NOT bash OBX...from what I have gathered, to put OBX anything on your car (according to ls1gto.com) is blasphemy.

On that note, I would deff. order their cat-back. People that have installed it say they liked the quality fit and finish of it and are pleased with the sound. Knowing a CB will not net you major gains, buy for sound and price in mind.

This guy is the one who put it on thinking it would be a temp exhaust but ended up loving it:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I missed if it's in here how much power is being put down and or cubic inches to need a 1 7/8 header. Generally power is to be found in the collector design and the design of the rest of the exhaust than a big primary.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

the way i see it; obx is cheap is a myth, a rumor in reality spread by certain people. most threads i have seen, the people who installed the obx have minor to no complaints. and when you think about it, the OBX ss is a much better quality than pace setter, mild steel. I would assume that certain vendors can not get their hands on OBX to carry them because the company does not want them to mark obx price up. that is why the obx keep their price down low (and if only kooks did not have a third party/middle man, perhaps they would be cheaper as well). And, few obx threads that did come up, ended up being closed because the certain vendors bitch on how obx is hurting their pockets. (off subject, but i am curious to where the kooks and ARH and other popular companies get their steel from to make the headers, could it be china).

i am waiting on the obx to see what the deal with 1 7/8 is, i will go FI in the future and i will be getting each part slowly but surely. if not OBX....then we'll see.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

The contention with OBX is "intellectual theft" of SLP, even though they use 304 instead of SLP's 409. 

How much of that is truly the issue, I don't know. Would the argument be the same if OBX made springs? 

*shrug* It's up to the buyer in the end.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

smitty2919 said:


> It's interesting to see people on this board NOT bash OBX...from what I have gathered, to put OBX anything on your car (according to ls1gto.com) is blasphemy.


:cheers


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Theft!? Well it might be. When you think about it, we can say that kooks stole the oem design on catback from pontiac, with only difference being mufflers so to say. so did the rest of the companies like magna, corsa, and so on. (i dont see gm complaining, nor do i see Slp complaing, its just the certain people who would like to make more money than they actually do) In reality there is only one way to make the headers work without any flow and like other companies taking other examples and copying it to make it work, obx did the same thing. 

Look at htc, apple sued htc for copying their software and won. Look how similar the smartphones are now. Everybody is copying everybody, who can deliver quality for less wins. Simple.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I installed the OBX headers on my 04 Z06 and the fit and sound great.
I have an OBX cat back, but haven't installed it yet. Both look great
and are of good quality. I have painted and wrapped Pacesetters, 
X-pipe and glasspack mufflers on my 05 GTO.

Larry


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

everyone on LS2gto.com gets a boner over the mear mention of these headers. I guess they bitch because theyre supposedly a stolen design, made in china, bla bla bla... when it comes down to it, i'm looking out for numero uno. the company getting ripped off should be the one fighting it out... if they work and theyre 600$ cheaper than kooks, go for it. i think headers are way overpriced as it is...

then again i have kooks stepped headers, i really got raped lol.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont get why people think OBX headers are a knockoff of Jba headers. I installed Jba headers on my car and I helped my friend from work put OBX shorty headers on his car and yes there is a difference between the two. The OBX headers are made out of a better grade stainless and the flanges are not carbon steel like the jba headers. You can use your stock spark plug wires with them because they are not the SAME as the JBA headers plus they are hundreds of dollars cheaper. I found the OBX headers look better than my Jba headers. They fit just as good or better than the JBA headers and it is nice that you dont have to buy special wires with shorter plug boots to clear the tubes. How can a product of better quality for a cheaper price be a knock off? I dont know which set makes more horsepower but I doubt there is a big difference between the two power wise. OBX is just another option of shorty header and a decent one if you ask me.


----------

